# ★ ★ ★ FS: Thule 586 Ski Rack



## gnflyby (Jan 15, 2012)

Thule 586 angled design prevents potential binding-to-roof contact. Clamp-On design for mounting to factory racks. Accommodates skis with high profile ski bindings, as well as Nordic skis. This model holds 4 Pair of Skis. Great condition, normal wear, no rust. All mounting hardware included. Fits square bars. 
 Asking $50 or best offer. I'm located in Bridgeport, Connecticut. Email me at: febusfilms@gmail.com


----------

